# 2 Antique Typewriters



## 2find4me (May 10, 2014)

So I found these two typewriters the other day at a yard sale.  I probably over paid since they are in rough condition, but you don't see these everyday around here.  Both cases are in terrible shape and both typewriters seem to have lots of different problems.  So my question is, would it be more worth it to sell the glass keys only instead of having to charge a whole lot for shipping? Here are some typewriter keys that sold on EBAYAlso anyone know how to take them off without damaging them?


----------



## 2find4me (May 10, 2014)

1:  1940's Royal Quiet DeLuxe.


----------



## 2find4me (May 10, 2014)

2:  1930's Royal (Not sure what model).  Looks like a Portable but it isn't embossed Portable Anywhere.


----------



## LC (May 10, 2014)

I have seen a lot of the keys sell by them selve and they usually do quite well . I have seen bracelets and necklaces made out of them . If I had them , the keys would come off .


----------



## 2find4me (May 10, 2014)

Yes, that is most likely what i will do, just have to find an easy way to get them off.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 13, 2014)

Look for the ones w/ glass keys.


----------



## 2find4me (May 14, 2014)

Yes, I'm pretty sure the older one at least has the glass keys.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2014)

I'd be surprised if either did. It's like "tickling the ivory's" on a piano, everyone still says that but only the top end older stuff were ivory. I also think that ebay thing was a fluke. I'll bet they are just plastic "tiddly winks"  with a clear disk on top. They are better than the molded composite and plastic with the letters painted on though. That's just an opinion.It should be a fun project anyway.


----------



## 2find4me (May 31, 2014)

That may be the case on most typewriters, but I know the older one has glass keys because one splintered into a billion sharp glass pieces when I tried to cut it, Lol! This project is turning out to be quite difficult...


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 1, 2014)

Listed on Ebay:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171347047475?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## DeepDown (Jun 1, 2014)

YES - sell only the keys. Scrap rest of Typewriter if in bad condition or if needs any fixing. Typewriters still dime a dozen. Easy to come across. The Keys will get you as much as the whole typewriter. Sometimes even more, since cost of shipping so cheap for keys. People collect keys, some use for art work & some use to repair their own. Very few typewriters are worth selling in whole. - I sold many of them (learned the hard way).. been there - done that..


----------

